

 Ask HN: What's the logic behind the large group interview? - diminium

A large group interview usually consists of you having 7 or so individual interviews, a lunch interview with another 3 people, an afternoon interview with a manager - all with no or little breaks in the middle.<p>This interview style is very popular with a lot of tech companies.  What's the logic behind it?  What output does it produce?
======
wmf
My office uses this kind of process. Basically any member of the department
has a veto on new hires, so they all get a one-on-one with the candidate.
Usually during lunch one person does all the talking. If you want a break you
should ask for one (although usually somebody on the schedule is working from
home and that slot turns into a de facto break for the candidate).

